# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch học sinh đi thác thăng thiên 1 ngày

## luyentran

*HÀ NỘI - THÁC THĂNG THIÊN - HÀ NỘI*


*Mã Tour: ĐXT*
*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*Phương tiên: ô tô*
*Giá : liên hệ_ 0937625791*
*Khởi hành : hàng tuần*

*Buổi sáng:*
*06h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên có mặt tại trường đón thầy cô cùng các em học sinh đi tham quan *Thác Thăng Thiên*.
*06h30:* Xe ô tô chuyển bánh đưa quý khách đi *Thác Thăng Thiên*
*08h45:* Đoàn đến khu du lịch *Thác Thăng Thiên*, học sinh theo sự hướng dẫn của HDV thăm quan khu du lịch. Bao gồm: *Thác Luồng Ngoo, Thác Rộc Tơng*, cùng hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã. Học sinh tự do tham quan vui chơi khám phá khu du lịch.
*11h30:* Thầy cô cùng các em học sinh ăn trưa bằng đồ ăn tự mang theo.

*Buổi chiều:*
*13h30*_:_ Hướng dẫn viên tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: *Bịt mắt tìm người thân, mang chanh về đích, nhảy bao, kéo co…*
Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Công ty
*15h00:* Học sinh lên xe, HDV điểm danh quân số, đoàn xuất phát về Trường.
*18h00:* Đoàn về đến trường, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại!

*BÁO GIÁ TRỌN GÓI 1 HS: 275000vnđ*
 *Báo giá bao gồm:*
v     Xe ôtô máy lạnh, đời mới 45 chỗ Aero Spce đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.
v     Ăn các bữa chính theo chương trình. Mức ăn 120.000 vnđ/bữa/khách ( Không bao gồm đồ uống)
v     Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
v     Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất 20.000.000 tr/vụ.
v     Nước uống + khăn lạnh + thuốc chống say trên xe.
v     Quà  tặng, mũ _Du Lịch Đồng Xuân ..._
** Không bao gồm:*
v     Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, giặt là điện thoại
v     Thuế VAT  10 %.
** Chú ý:*
v     Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
_Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:__PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA.__CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THƯƠNG MẠI_  _- DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN * DONG XUAN TOURIST Co., Ltd.__VPGD: P302 - Số 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội - Việt Nam.__Hotline: 043.557 9288 - 0904 074 882.__Tel+84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6674 2993 *Fax+84.4) 3555 8774.__E-mail:_ _sales@dongxuantourist.com_ _-_ _info@dongxuantourist.com__Website:_ _www.dulichdongxuan.com_ _-_ _www.dongxuantourist.com_

----------

